# 7/8 string Explorer, RD, Iceman, Firebird, or Fireman?



## jwade (Apr 17, 2014)

Alright, what do you guys think? I have to decide what to build. I'm trying to decide between these 5 shapes:























*edit to add one more option/picture*

I already have a nice (large) chunk of ultra-light swamp ash, and pretty soon, I'll have a big chunk of wenge for the neck. Countdown to the build starting in 2 weeks!


----------



## JD27 (Apr 17, 2014)

RD 7 would be cool. Don't see many RD's, so a 7 string would be very unique.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 17, 2014)

i'd personally love an 8-string Explorer, but the RD is definitely a shape you don't see too often...hell, I think the only ones I've actually seen were in Ghost/Ghost BC.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 17, 2014)

JD27 said:


> RD 7 would be cool. Don't see many RD's, so a 7 string would be very unique.



I think there's a good reason for that; they're hideous 

I'd go Explorer or Firebird, myself.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 17, 2014)

I vote Firebird 7.


----------



## AceFransson (Apr 17, 2014)

What does RD stands for?


----------



## JD27 (Apr 17, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> I think there's a good reason for that; they're hideous
> 
> I'd go Explorer or Firebird, myself.



So hideous that I own two of them


----------



## jwade (Apr 17, 2014)

AceFransson said:


> What does RD stands for?



research and development


----------



## darren (Apr 17, 2014)

jwade said:


> I already have a nice (large) chunk of ultra-light swamp ash, and pretty soon, I'll have a big chunk of wenge for the neck. Countdown to the build starting in 2 weeks!



Keep in mind that Firebirds are already somewhat prone to neck dive, so pairing a lightweight ash body with a wedge neck might make things worse.


----------



## jwade (Apr 17, 2014)

I was thinking that with all of these, I'd try to counteract that with clever strap pin placement.

No experience with any of these models really, I had an Iceman once for 2 days but the selector switch was incredibly impossible to avoid while strumming, so I took it back.

*edit* A fellow builder friend has suggested offsetting the neckdive by installing weights.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, it's not on your list but I'd say Fireman 8. And here's why:

1) Its an incredibly rare shape that just doesn't get seen anywhere.
2) It's got that long upper horn, which is hugely important for preventing ERG neck dive.
3) Paul Gilbert
4) I will think you're cool, and will go on record as such.

So redo that dang poll, and watch Fireman 8 go to the top! Bonus cool points if you use single coils. (At least a couple of them?)


----------



## jwade (Apr 18, 2014)

You know, I actually thought about that previously. Especially after his fancy-schmancy new $8000 anniversary model was announced. I really love the entire overall aesthetic of that thing. I'm going to be making my own pickups as well, so I can do basically whatever I want, within reason.

I'd also been in talks with a custom builder a year ago about having a Fireman 7 (with the Universe's disappearing pyramid inlays) built, but decided against it when school became an option.

(I'd add the Fireman to the poll but I don't see an 'edit poll' option anywhere)


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 18, 2014)

That's fine. I'll forgive you in you build me one, too!


----------



## Michael T (Apr 18, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Well, it's not on your list but I'd say Fireman 8. And here's why:
> 
> 1) Its an incredibly rare shape that just doesn't get seen anywhere.
> 2) It's got that long upper horn, which is hugely important for preventing ERG neck dive.
> ...




I highly highly highly recommend listening to this !!!

Did I mention I highly recommend this.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 19, 2014)

An 8 string Explorer is just killer, I got one and it's just great, no neckdive and a massive tone because of the huge slab of wood.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 20, 2014)

Anything but the explorer and iceman. Way more original.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 20, 2014)

None of the above. 

7-string destoyer






But if that isn't what you want, RD 7-string.


----------



## tssb (Apr 20, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Well, it's not on your list but I'd say Fireman 8. And here's why:
> 
> 1) Its an incredibly rare shape that just doesn't get seen anywhere.
> 2) It's got that long upper horn, which is hugely important for preventing ERG neck dive.
> ...



this.


----------



## Shimme (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the Xiphos and other X-shaped guitars myself!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 20, 2014)

Several people I know have cautioned against using one-piece wenge necks, citing instability. I'd recommend at the very least laminating it.


----------



## jwade (Apr 20, 2014)

It's probably going to be wenge/maple/wenge/maple/wenge or maple/wenge/maple/wenge/maple


----------



## House74 (Apr 20, 2014)

hands down RD8, first time I saw ghost using the 6er versions it was the first Gibson I fell in love with in a looooong time


----------



## asher (Apr 20, 2014)

Fireman 8 or RD/Destroyer 7.


----------



## jwade (Apr 21, 2014)

Man, unexpected results so far! I'm amazed that the Iceman 7 is the least popular!

I was initially planning an 8 string Explorer, but changed my mind to a 7 string Firebird, then decided that it'd be simpler to just go with an RG body shape for an 8 string, then changed my mind to an Iceman. There was an initial desire (years back) to have customs made, a Rickenbacker bass body as a 7 string guitar and a Fireman 7 string.

It's interesting to see how varied your choices are. Wish I could edit the poll! I guess I should make another after this, a round 2 poll to see what the most popular is of the few highest voted on this poll.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 21, 2014)

Explorer 8 definitely


----------



## smeat (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd be all over an Iceman 8, and I'm not even that into 8 strings.


----------



## Majkel (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm not going to vote because I'm in the Fireman camp as well.

However, I will say this: you, sir, have great taste in guitars.

edit: although I just realised - I own that Explorer E2 and would murder to have it in a 7 string version


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 22, 2014)

Thought about this as a 7-string? Destroyer/Iceman hybrid. Would look great with a reversed headstock.


----------



## Suho (Apr 22, 2014)

I voted Iceman 8, but really I think Fireman 8 is the way to go.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 22, 2014)

Now I'm wanting to saw the sides off my Intrepid Pro and put a new body on as a Fireman 8. That would be so hot. I just gotta do it.


----------



## jwade (Apr 22, 2014)

Do it!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 22, 2014)

Fireman 8


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 23, 2014)

darren said:


> Keep in mind that Firebirds are already somewhat prone to neck dive, so pairing a lightweight ash body with a wedge neck might make things worse.



If you wanted a Firebird-esque shape I would go for the Cygnus shape, it's kind of a Phoenix(Firebird)/Destroyer hybrid and mine balances perfect. Most people that have seen mine say something along the lines of, "Man that's kind of goofy looking, but I need one, what is it?"






But if it was me, I would go for an RD 7 string.


----------



## jwade (Apr 23, 2014)

Not digging that one! Something about that tail/hook thing just throws me off. 

Someone suggested that I should make 2 guitars at the same time, an 8 string Fireman and an 8 string Iceman, in complimentary/opposite colors.


----------



## jwade (Apr 24, 2014)

Pretttttty sure I'm gonna do an 8 string Explorer. One of the instructors brought up the fact that I've been talking about wanting to make an Explorer since November, so....


----------



## clay (Apr 24, 2014)

tuff one


----------

